# Böschung abfangen



## Kolja (20. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

Folgende Lage:

Zwischen Zaun und dem zu bauenden Teich soll ein Pflanzstreifen, ca. 150 cm breit, entstehen.


Ich suche eine einfache Lösung, die mir erst mal die Erde für den Pflanzstreifen abfängt.
Schön muss es nicht sein, da ich von der Teichseite mit Trockenmauer, Steinen, verputztem Vlies alles noch verdecken kann
Aber so schmal wie möglich.
Auch ganz genaue Höhen muss ich nicht erreichen, da kann ich mit Bruchsteinen noch aufsetzen.
Das Gefälle wie auf dem Foto ersichtlich möchte ich beibehalten.

Da ich diesen Herbst hier unbedingt noch eine Hecke pflanzen möchte, hätte ich gerne etwas, was relativ einfach machbar ist und mit Bauteilen, die von mir noch bewegt werden können. 
Am Allerliebsten hätte ich allerdings im Moment gerne die Heinzelmännchen. 

So sieht es jetzt aus:


----------



## Michael der 2. (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Böschung abfangen*

Hi

Ich kann mir gerade wirklich sehr schlecht vorstellen, was du da vor hast.

Wenn du schreibst, dass es von dir noch bewegt werden sollte, dann fallen mir spontan diese Pflanzsteine ein. Die Kann man mit Erdreich füllen oder mit Beton, was aber wieder mehr Aufwand bedeutet, Wenn der Boden verfestigt ist dann hällt das. Allerdings ist es nur sinnvoll wirklich steile Hänge damit ab zu fangen. Vielleicht gehst du mal in den Baumarkt und fragst dort nach. Es gibt verschiedene Steine auch um sie Senkrecht ab zu fangen gleichzeitig aber auch je nach Wunsch mit etwas Steigung. Das sicherste wäre natürlich eine betonmauer, die etwas in den Boden reicht.

Aber ich kann mir nicht richtig vorstellen, wie das später aussehen soll. Senkrecht und der teich soll davor? Soll das später sichtbar sein?

Grüße Michael


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Böschung abfangen*

Hallo Andrea,

Wie hoch soll die Mauer werden?


----------



## burki (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Böschung abfangen*

hallo andrea

hohlsteine-mit beton auffüllen und dann L-Steine drauf.
wenn möglich mutterboden weg und die mauer auf den lehmboden (falls möglich) setzen.
das hält und verschiebt sich nicht mehr. denn warum willst es später nochmal verschieben?
kann dann den teile davor bauen.


----------



## Patrick K (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Böschung abfangen*

Hallo Andrea

Da das Bauwerk ja nur 25cm - 55cm werden muß würde ich die Böschung mit  Holzrahmen abfangen,so ähnlich wie einige ihre Teichwand abgestützt haben
Wenn du das ganze später eingräbst ,verschwindet das ja auch mit der Zeit
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Böschung abfangen*

Oh..Augen auf und schon sieht man es...

Ich würde es auch mit einem Fundament incl. KS-Mauer machen.
Alternativ kannst du auch L-Steine nehmen.
Aber die schnellste und einfachste Methode ist die von Michael.
Pflanzsteine und Erde rein...fertig. Aber den Untergrund gut verdichten!

Evtl. Sogar die erste Reihe halb im Boden versenken und Beton rein.

Ansonsten kippt die beim ersten Starkregen weg.

Mal gespannt was noch für andere Ideen kommen.

Bis dahin.


----------



## BiMa (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Böschung abfangen*

Hi,
ich würde auch sagen L-Steine oder diese Pfalnzsteine wären da eine Lösung.

Wenn ich dein Vorhaben richtig verstehe soll im Hintergrund am Zaun eine Hecke gepflanzt werden, da das Stück zwischen Teich und Zaun 1,5m breit ist (wenn ich das richtig sehe), würde ich die ersten 0,7-1m auf höhe des Teiches lassen und dann langsam abfallen lassen.
Die Hecke bei etwa 1m vom Teich entfernt gepflanzt als Befestigung.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Kolja (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Böschung abfangen*

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.

@all
Das habe ich wohl missverständlich formuliert


> Bauteilen, die von mir noch bewegt werden können.


sollte heißen, dass sie nicht ganz so schwer sind, nicht dass ich danach noch daran rumrücken möchte. 

@Michael
Pflanzsteine wären jedoch eine Möglichkeit.

@Burki
Hohlsteine und L-Steine? Das verstehe ich nicht.

@Patrick
Die berühmten Holzrahmen wollte ich nicht nehmen. Obwohl das bringt mich noch mal auf den Kern des Problems. s.u.

@Pierre
KS = Kalksandstein? Kann das denn im Erdreich eingesetzt werden? Ich habe da irgendwas im Hinterkopf, dass das nicht geht. Die hätten auf jeden Fall ein Format mit dem ich das Gefälle gut abstufen kann und ein Nachbar (Maurer) hätte viel zu lachen. 

@Matthias


> da das Stück zwischen Teich und Zaun 1,5m breit ist


Ich glaube, ich muss mein Vorhaben noch mal näher erläutern.


Der Boden ist lehmig/steinig. Hier stand früher ein Gartenhaus. Er sieht verdichtet und wasserdurchlässig aus.
Der Pflanzstreifen ist in seiner gesamten gewünschten Breit von 1,50 noch nicht vorhanden. Hier muss ich also anschütten. Und um dieses Anschütten geht es. Ich brauche diesen Streifen, um noch dieses Jahr dort eine Hecke einzusetzen.
Eigentlich baue ich so erst den Rand des Teiches und dann den Teich, aber die Hecke ist mir sehr wichtig.
Normalerweise würde ich eine Trockenmauer hochziehen, jedoch weiß ich nicht wie ich im Nachhinein beim Bau des Teiches dann noch die Folie angeschlossen bekommen, ohne die Mauer wieder abzutragen. 

Vielleicht käme hier doch eine provisorische Lösung (Holzrahmen mit Estrichmatte) in Frage ? Oder eben irgendetwas, was mir die Erde bis zum Teichbau hält.


Ich hoffe, es ist nun alles etwas verständlicher?


----------



## burki (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Böschung abfangen*

hallo andrea

ich habe hohlsteine für die untere lagen genommen und darauf dann L-steine gesetzt.
die L-steine bracuhte ich als teichrand. war damals zu geplant. hier ist dann die teichfolie dran angeschlagen (naturagart schienen).

bei dir kann man auch nur die hohlsteine zum abfangen nehmen.


----------



## Michael der 2. (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Böschung abfangen*

Ah, jetzt ist das ganze schon besser vorstellbar.
Wie soll denn der Tecih an dieser Stelle verlaufen? mit Gefälle oder eher steil?
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe beginnt der Teich dann 1,5m von Zaun weg.

Wenn Gefälle geplant ist, Lehmboden hällt auch so sehr gut. Vielleicht, damit es so richtig stabil ist, könntest du mit einer Rüttelplatte (~90kg) alle 20cm Lehmboden, schichtemweise etwas verdichten. 
Wenn das Gefälle sehr steil wird kommst du um ne Mauer nicht herum, egal wie sie konstruiert wird.
So oder so, du solltest die ersten 5-10cm Boden darunter abtragen, denn das setzt sich mit der Zeit durch faulende Wurzeln und Gras etc. NIchht viel aber dann hast du auch gleich den Mutterbden, den du dann wieder oben aufbringen kannst.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Böschung abfangen*



> KS = Kalksandstein?



Ja!



> Kann das denn im Erdreich eingesetzt werden? Ich habe da irgendwas im Hinterkopf, dass das nicht geht.



So viel Erde kommt da nicht gegen. Sollte kein Problem sein.
Ansonsten kannst Du aber auch eine Schicht Kies (am besten Rollkies) zwischen Wand und Erdreich einbringen, die als Abtrennung dient.
Damit kein Dreck in den Kies eingeschwemmt werden kann, Teichvlies oder einfach eine Schaltafel o. ä. dazwischen.

Die KS gibt es in verschiedenen Druckfestigkeiten. Da kennen die sich im Baustoffhandel besser aus.


----------



## Kolja (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Böschung abfangen*

Hallo,

ich danke euch für eure Anregungen. Mit euren Nachfragen und  Patricks Holzrahmenvorschlag bin ich nun auf folgende Lösung gekommen:

An der höchsten Stelle werde ich eine Gabione einsetzen, die kann ich auch gleich  mit den Steinen aus dem Aushub füllen. Das andere fange ich erst mal auf ca. 1,20 mit Schalbrettern oder ähnlichem ab. So kann ich schon mal pflanzen und die Erde setzt sich über den Winter hoffentlich. Wenn es endlich an den Teichbau geht kann ich dann in Ruhe eine Trockenmauer aufschichten.

Wenn es alles so klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle, so kann ich das dieses Jahr noch gut bewerkstelligen, habe schon mal ein bisschen an der Tiefenzone gegraben, bin die Steine aus dem Aushub los und habe außerdem die Hecke gesetzt.

@Micheal
Die Mauer wird nur ca. 15 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel liegen und soll so senkrecht, es eine Trockenmauer zulässt, sein. Mutterboden ist im Aushubbereich nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------

